# Are you looking for fast autofocus prime lenses for your EOS M camera? Viltrox may have what you want



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2020)

> Third-party lens maker Viltrox has recently added three new fast prime lenses with autofocus for the EF-M mount/EOS M cameras, and they’re affordable.. While Canon doesn’t appear to be interested in making such lenses for EOS M, we may have to rely on third-party manufacturers going forward.
> You can buy Viltrox EF-M lenses directly on Amazon.
> 
> Viltrox EF-M 23mm f/1.4 $299 (approx. 35mm equivalent)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 11, 2020)

Why don’t they do silver versions for Fuji? I’d buy silver 56mm in a heartbeat


----------



## HAWKS61 (Nov 11, 2020)

Sounds like the only way we will get new EF-m lenses for the system. #canon have dropped the ball, lost it and thrown the hands in the air. Appears despite an ordinary update to the M50 lately they have decided to end the line here. With the R series and RF lenses so pricey one would have thought it might pay to at least tease EF-m users a little more at least try to keep us in the system. Fuji is looking better every day.


----------



## analoggrotto (Nov 11, 2020)

HAWKS61 said:


> Sounds like the only way we will get new EF-m lenses for the system. #canon have dropped the ball, lost it and thrown the hands in the air. Appears despite an ordinary update to the M50 lately they have decided to end the line here. With the R series and RF lenses so pricey one would have thought it might pay to at least tease EF-m users a little more at least try to keep us in the system. Fuji is looking better every day.


Indeed Canon's statement of intent for RF and the resulting progress makes their position towards EF-M painfully clear.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 12, 2020)

These lenses look a lot smaller than the Sigma lenses


----------



## SnowMiku (Nov 12, 2020)

These would be great for Astro Photography at an affordable price with the M5/M6.


----------



## Traveler (Nov 12, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> Indeed Canon's statement of intent for RF and the resulting progress makes their position towards EF-M painfully clear.



Well Canon apparently never intended to make a wide variety of lenses for the M system: All they've ever produced since 2013 is four zooms and three primes. Correct me if I'm wrong. 
Canon will produce EOS M cameras as long as people buy them and with the lenses... it's gonna remain the same. Slow or no progress as it always has been.
This is all Canon has: 11-22mm, 15-45mm, 18-150mm, 55-200mm, 22 f/2, 28mm f/3.5, 32mm f/1.4


----------



## Bahrd (Nov 12, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> Indeed Canon's statement of intent for RF and the resulting progress makes their position towards EF-M painfully clear.


Isn't this "Canon's statement" directly driven by the morbid'n'cruel market?


----------



## hachu21 (Nov 12, 2020)

Traveler said:


> Well Canon apparently never intended to make a wide variety of lenses for the M system: All they've ever produced since 2013 is four zooms and three primes. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> Canon will produce EOS M cameras as long as people buy them and with the lenses... it's gonna remain the same. Slow or no progress as it always has been.
> This is all Canon has: 11-22mm, 15-45mm, 18-150mm, 55-200mm, 22 f/2, 28mm f/3.5, 32mm f/1.4


first kit lens missing : 18-55mm


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 12, 2020)

I'll be looking for reviews on these! A ultra fast prime might be fun. 

I think the M line is not really viewed by Canon as for the types of people that frequent these forums. Its a vlogger/interested amateur brand of camera for them. I've heard world wide that they sell considerably more M cameras than EF cameras. Don't know if this is still true. But the point is that its for 'the masses' and 'they' aren't going to have a bag full of glass. So this is probably why Canon hasn't made too much. What they have covers the niche of vlogging and street photography, and that's what the targeted users use it for. 

I just got the 22mm f/2 for my M50. It makes it like a point and shoot sized package. It fits in a jacket pocket. Its fantastic. I use it around the house for random stuff, and take it with me for candid moments when we are out and photography isn't the main thrust of our outing. But it wouldn't replace my DSLR or full sized mirrorless for 'serious' work.

-Brian


----------



## Traveler (Nov 12, 2020)

hachu21 said:


> first kit lens missing : 18-55mm


Thank you  It's probably not on sale any more. Or at least not in my region


----------



## ReflexVE (Nov 12, 2020)

The Viltrox lenses get really well reviewed on Fuji, it's nice to have them for the M platform.


----------



## heart+eyes (Nov 12, 2020)

It's nice to have 3 more affordable autofocus models to choose from.

I noticed that the EF-M models are even a bit cheaper than their Fuji mount counterparts.








Camera Lens


Having been developed camera lens for years, Viltrox carried out its first lens since the end of 2018. Now Viltrox has Four camera lenses covered in the lens lineup--85mmf1.8 AF lens for Sony FE or Fuji X, 20mmf1.8 MF lens for Sony FE or Nikon Z. In coming 2020s, Viltrox will also announce...




viltroxstore.com


----------



## magarity (Nov 13, 2020)

Viltrox's own website has rather poor English, is this a startup in Shenzhen or what?


----------



## ReflexVE (Nov 13, 2020)

magarity said:


> Viltrox's own website has rather poor English, is this a startup in Shenzhen or what?


Not a startup, they've been doing camera accessories since 2007, I don't know what they did before then.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought their $100 control ring adapter for my R and R5. A upgrade was issued for the R5 and there were no understandable instructions on their site. I found instructions elsewhere. It shows version 1.00 in my cameras after the new firmware, very confusing. It works, it feels cheap, but otherwise I can't complain. I don't look forward to firmware updates and the haywire method for doing them. I have read that it does not work with all lenses, but it works with the ones I've tried.

To find the current firmware installed, you connect it with a USB cable then use windows explorer to view a version.txt file n the adapter. I believe lenses work the same way.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Viltrox, sigma , tamron, samyang, bring me small non is primes and a 24/28-70 2.8 for RF. Please and Thank you.


----------



## Woody (Nov 14, 2020)

Just ordered their EF-M 23mm and 56mm f/1.4 lenses. Couple that with my Laowa 9mm f/2.8, Canon 32mm f/1.4 lens and Canon EF 100mm f/2.8mm macro lens and my collection of fast primes is complete.


----------



## Skux (Nov 14, 2020)

Yoooo that silver finish looks mighty tempting...


----------



## Bahrd (Nov 14, 2020)

Woody said:


> Just ordered their EF-M 23mm and 56mm f/1.4 lenses. [...]


If time permits let us know how they perform, please.


----------



## canonmike (Nov 14, 2020)

Bahrd said:


> If time permits let us know how they perform, please.


Was thinking the same thing. Hope you share your initial hands on experience with both lenses.


----------



## lawny13 (Nov 15, 2020)

Traveler said:


> Well Canon apparently never intended to make a wide variety of lenses for the M system: All they've ever produced since 2013 is four zooms and three primes. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> Canon will produce EOS M cameras as long as people buy them and with the lenses... it's gonna remain the same. Slow or no progress as it always has been.
> This is all Canon has: 11-22mm, 15-45mm, 18-150mm, 55-200mm, 22 f/2, 28mm f/3.5, 32mm f/1.4



Think is that covers 11 to 200 mm, and is likely all the target audience needs. 

Not that I agree with it of course. But since I like a 50 on FF as an all arounder/walk around I have often been tempted to simply by a M mount camera and that 32 f1.4 for my every day camera/lens combo and call it a day.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 15, 2020)

lawny13 said:


> Think is that covers 11 to 200 mm, and is likely all the target audience needs.
> 
> Not that I agree with it of course. But since I like a 50 on FF as an all arounder/walk around I have often been tempted to simply by a M mount camera and that 32 f1.4 for my every day camera/lens combo and call it a day.



I find myself reaching for my M6-II with its Tamron 18-200 (the EF-M version, not the noisy EF-S one) a lot. I know a lot of people had trouble with the 18-200 but it has worked well for me. To be sure the lens looks a bit big on the M6-II but I take pictures _with_ it, not _of _it. 

EDIT: I just realized that will seem (justifiably) to be off topic since this is about primes. I was really responding to the notion that EF-Ms can be very convenient.


----------



## Kit Chan (Nov 22, 2020)

They look nicer than the Sigma counterparts. I'll be interested to see how they compare in reviews.
Viltrox strikes me as a cheap and inferior brand so I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## amfoto1 (Dec 8, 2020)

I've been impatiently awaiting the Viltrox 23mm and 56mm ever since I bought my M5 six months ago. Searching for large aperture, autofocus lprime ens options for the camera, I learned about the Viltrox that had been available for e-mount and X-mountr and was happy to hear they were promising the same for EF-M "soon". Just what I wanted and great quality, value (according to all the reviews in the other mounts).

Finally! A full year after releasing them for Sony and Fuji, here they are!

But I won't be buying them.

I don't want SILVER lenses!

That may sound like nitpicking, but I bought an M5 largely to use for street photography and candid portraiture (plus for some travel, when we're able to do that again). I already have several DSLRs for sports, action, wildlife, macro, landscapes and studio portraiture. Those are big, intrusive cameras and lenses. The M5 needed to be just the opposite... Small, unobtrusive, downright "touristy" looking to not attract attention and not scream "I'm taking your picture" to anyone it's pointed at.

Silver lenses on a black camera pretty much spoil that low-profile scenario. Sure, they can look great on a partly silver camera body and aren't any problem for other types of photography. But a silver lens sticks out like a sore thumb on a black camera when you don't want to be noticed any more than necessary.

Viltrox says they'll eventually produce them in black, too. When? Do I have to wait another six months or year? They aren't saying.

In the meantime I guess I'll have to get a Canon 22mm and Sigma 56mm to use on my M5. Maybe I'll like those enough I won't want to switch to the Viltrox if and when they paint theirs black (like they've done with every other lens until now).

Too bad.


----------



## amfoto1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Kit Chan said:


> ....
> Viltrox strikes me as a cheap and inferior brand so I don't have my hopes up.



There are a number of reviews online for the Fuji and Sony versions that give the Viltrox very high marks (they've been available a year longer than the Canon versions, but are basically the same). 

Some reviewers even go so far as to say that in some cases Viltrox are superior to similar OEM lenses. Do a search for videos and written reviews for any model that interests you.


----------



## Linteria (Dec 9, 2020)

amfoto1 said:


> I've been impatiently awaiting the Viltrox 23mm and 56mm ever since I bought my M5 six months ago. Searching for large aperture, autofocus lprime ens options for the camera, I learned about the Viltrox that had been available for e-mount and X-mountr and was happy to hear they were promising the same for EF-M "soon". Just what I wanted and great quality, value (according to all the reviews in the other mounts).
> 
> Finally! A full year after releasing them for Sony and Fuji, here they are!
> 
> ...



I have a silver/black M6ii, so i have the opposite feelings towards silver lenses. Bring em on! But i see your point about being low-profile. And yea, on a black body the silver looks kinda wrong. On my camera, either color works so half of my lenses are silver.

I'm considering that 56mm Viltrox. I wanted the Sigma, but i can't justify spending upwards of 400 on it for those flat, dull colors and the chunky body. The Viltrox seems to have better color science at over 100 bucks cheaper. It's also smaller and i assume lighter, more in line with the Canon lens profile. The reviews from Fuji and Sony users i've seen show really great results. The only downside i've found is some CA when wide open and pixel peeping, but otherwise it's pretty sharp for its price.

Also, you've had the M5 for 6 months and STILL don't have the pancake?! Watcha waiting on? It's literally the best value on the system. $200 brand new, less on ebay.


----------



## Kit Chan (Dec 11, 2020)

Linteria said:


> Also, you've had the M5 for 6 months and STILL don't have the pancake?! Watcha waiting on? It's literally the best value on the system. $200 brand new, less on ebay.


TBH, I've had my M200 for nearly as long and I'm also in the pancake non-owners club.


----------



## Linteria (Dec 11, 2020)

Kit Chan said:


> TBH, I've had my M200 for nearly as long and I'm also in the pancake non-owners club.


No time like the present to leave that club. Such a wonderful lens for 200 bucks.


----------



## SteveC (Dec 12, 2020)

Linteria said:


> No time like the present to leave that club. Such a wonderful lens for 200 bucks.



Appropos that comment, I also own an M6...but don't have any of the longer zooms, and have no use for the 15-45mm kit lens I do have. By far the most commonly used lens on that camera is the 18-200 from Tamron, native EF-M mount (it also comes as an EF-S but it's really loud). I have the 11-22, the 22mm and 32mm. Never saw the need for the 28, but that could change someday.


----------



## Linteria (Dec 14, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Appropos that comment, I also own an M6...but don't have any of the longer zooms, and have no use for the 15-45mm kit lens I do have. By far the most commonly used lens on that camera is the 18-200 from Tamron, native EF-M mount (it also comes as an EF-S but it's really loud). I have the 11-22, the 22mm and 32mm. Never saw the need for the 28, but that could change someday.


The 28mm is actually one of my faves. While IMO it's not quite as sharp as the 32mm or 22mm in non-macro shooting, it does surprisingly well in low light and even better in daylight considering it's not the fastest. Naturally, in macro and super macro it really shines.


----------

